# Which T scares you the most?



## Scolopendra (Nov 7, 2005)

i was just curious as to which T's of theirs people considered to be most intimidating. i'm just speaking of T's right now because i have the highest regard for my giant centi and scorp. i dont even put my hand in the enclosure versus any T i have which i at least feel free to move my hand nearby. well anywho, i find my A.seemani the most intimadating due to her totally shitty attitude. multiple strike per second and no threat display to speak of to warn of the fangs o'death!!!! other T's in the collection include 1.25" P.irminia, 4.5" G.rosea, 4" A.avic, and the gf's T's.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Nov 7, 2005)

There are a few that come to mind, so far my 5'' H. shmidti is fast, highstrung and doesn't hesitate to shoot out of her burrow and let us know she doesn't appreciate the intrusion.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Nov 7, 2005)

My six H. lividum will surely take the prize once they've grown up a lot. But I already treat them with a lot of respect, eventhough the largest ones only start to reach the 5cm mark. 

I think on second place I actually have to put my G. rosea   He's so high strung it's unbelievable. 

The vagans is the same - she'll come rushing if she thinks it's food but once she realizes it's not, she gives a threat pose. In the reverse she'll give food a threat pose first before she realizes what's going on... pretty confused my vagans I guess   .

Eventhough my blondi hasn't kicked hairs one single time yet I treat her and her realm with utmost care and respect since I never ever want to experience the itching!


----------



## Waryur (Nov 7, 2005)

Roman and Rommel my OBT's


----------



## Rob1985 (Nov 7, 2005)

If I saw a 10 foot OBT I think I would pee my pants    :wall:


----------



## rwfoss (Nov 7, 2005)

Right now, it is my new T. blondi. She has given a few quick bursts of speed, and hissed at as, but no threat display. Maybe when I get used to her I won't be so intimidated.

Otherwise, it keep an eye out on my C. paganus and my P. murinus - only because I know what they're capable of.

Rick


----------



## Rob1985 (Nov 7, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> If I saw a 10 foot OBT I think I would pee my pants    :wall:


 Eww just relized another that I put on my list...C.Crawshayi, they can get very aggressive!!!


----------



## Snakecharm (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a lot of respect for several of my Ts, and I think/hope that's why I don't have a whole lot of problems. My two lividum juvies are pretty quiet, they retreat quickly when disturbed. My black earth tiger stays in her hole pretty much all the time. I have a pair of king baboon slings, but one is a hermit, the other is skittish but not aggressive. 

I think the T that makes me the most nervy is my N. chromatus, oddly enough. Very touchy and has gone into a 'half-threat' pose a few times. It's about 3-4" at this point and I keep it in a rubbermaid container that's a little smaller than a shoebox. One time it got startled and ended hanging upside down on the bottom of its box.    That's part of why I named him Diablo.


----------



## OldHag (Nov 7, 2005)

I had a mature male blondi that was the Spawn Of Satan.  We called him SOS even.  DANG he was evil!! I dreaded even going near his enclosure! He would rear up and stridulate and strike and squirt  venom everywhere.....UGH It was hard on my heart! After moving him to the females tank to breed my hands would be shaking and my heart racing.  Packing him up to go breed with other females was the most scary thing Ive ever done!  He was SO STRONG! I was sure he would BREAK out of the giant deli cup and make an attempt on my life, he was swearing at me and flopping all over!! I was an emotional wreck when it was all said and done.....UGH. I dont miss him 

Ive had 5 OBTs and not one came close to the orneryness that male blondi exhibited.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Nov 7, 2005)

Hahaha... Michelle, your stories are always the best!


----------



## rwfoss (Nov 7, 2005)

Snakecharm said:
			
		

> I think the T that makes me the most nervy is my N. chromatus, oddly enough.


I forgot about that guy! My N. chromatus goes alternates between "hiding" and "charging" when entering his tank to clean up or change the water. More than one time, I've been surprised by the sudden appearance of an angry chromatus...as if out of nowhere.

Rick


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 7, 2005)

*H lividium Tower*

The Tower of terror! My H Lividium built this tower a couple of days
ago. She uses it to scrabble down on unsuspecting crickets
late at night. It also looks like she might be planning an escape.
Whatever her diabolical plan is, I'm sure I will find out sooner than
I want to ...Shudder!!!


----------



## FryLock (Nov 7, 2005)

Q: Which T scares you the most? 

A: _T. Rex_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## metallica (Nov 7, 2005)

for me it is Mr T!


----------



## FryLock (Nov 7, 2005)

metallica said:
			
		

> for me it is Mr T!


Now that worries me, after all Mr T is a hero and part of the A team which fights injustice and stuff.

Well when you can find them that is.


----------



## ilovebugs (Nov 7, 2005)

Rob1985 said:
			
		

> If I saw a 10 foot OBT I think I would pee my pants    :wall:





			
				FryLock said:
			
		

> Q: Which T scares you the most?
> 
> A: _T. Rex_



very funny people.  :clap:  :clap:   

prolly my female rosie, sometimes she's nice, but sometimes she's the devil. 
the only fear I have of my 2" OBT so far, is of it running out when I open the lid


----------



## metallica (Nov 7, 2005)

true, but when you think of it, just how scary is a T. rex? i don't call them aggressive, but devensive. when given the oppertunety, they will run away, rather then attack! well that is the ones i know from my back yard.


----------



## FOX (Nov 7, 2005)

My other half when he say's  NO MORE T's!!!!!


----------



## FryLock (Nov 7, 2005)

Yup they don't leave as a big a jobbys as Diplodocus ect, still don't know what my next one will be >Here<


----------



## Schlyne (Nov 7, 2005)

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ 

I don't own one, and I haven't dared to yet, I've heard quite a few stories about how nutso they really are.    

Out of the T's I own, it'd have to be the Chilobrachys fimbriatus.  It has built a tunnel all the way up to the top of the vial and webbed it, so it is nearly impossible to tell if it's sitting at the top or not.  Somedays I wonder if I'm going to startle it by opening the vial only to have it nail my thumb.

The cobalt blue doesn't give me any problems...however, I'm not about to dig her up and tick her off.

Right now I'm more concerned about the N. chormatus taking off than biting me, but I'd prefer to get it in a bigger home, so that it feels safer.


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Nov 7, 2005)

Well, my Stromatopelma calceatum is a devil, but it doesn't come out attacking.  It doesn't bother me.  It escaped once and ran on my arm, but it didn't try anything...phew.  The scariest T for me has got to be my female Citharischius crawshayi.  I remember taking her out at delivery to put her in her new home.  Oh my god did that suck.  Mind you I have a good amount of aggressive Ts... Poekies, S. calceatum, H. maculata, Haplopelmas, etc.  The reigning king or terror is the King Baboon (no pun intended...well, maybe a little).  Shouldn't these be called the Queen Baboon?  Anyway, about 20 strikes later, I evaded enough to get her in her cage.  Those were some terrifying 5 seconds.  I dred... DRED... changing her substrate.  Imagine a grenade that was filled with broken glass inside your mouth that was to detonate in 5 seconds.  This is about the terror level you have with a King 5 yards away from you.    

The Sickness


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 7, 2005)

none that own now or have owned in the past.


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

how can Ts scare me ,i love nearly all of them,but we should respect them (except G spp and Avi spp as i said)


----------



## tarandrew (Apr 19, 2008)

Rob1985 said:


> If I saw a 10 foot OBT I think I would pee my pants    :wall:


If I saw a 10 foot OBT I think I would actually implode


----------



## Mallard (Apr 19, 2008)

My Heteroscodra Maculata causes me concern mainy because of her ability to camouflage herself.  She seems to appear out of nowhere. 
   Jason


----------



## scolex (Apr 19, 2008)

OldHag said:


> I had a mature male blondi that was the Spawn Of Satan.  We called him SOS even. .


I second the T. blondi from what I have kept so far! I handled it when it was around 3" I hope I have the nerver later!!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 19, 2008)

Adult pokies. I dont mind the smaller ones but the 6"+ ones seriously freak me out. Lol


----------



## jr47 (Apr 20, 2008)

So far, an obt was by far the meanest or should I say most defensive T I have had. It was nuts and very quick. It would flop all over the tank and lay on its back with its fangs out. Will not get another.


----------



## apidaeman (Apr 20, 2008)

Stents birdeater the only one I have personally seen was 2.5", it was enough to convince me I don't want one. Might be different if their venom wasn't so potent. 
I sure would hate to see how it acts when it's all grown up .

I have alot of T's this one is a very dangerous T. Honestly even the most advanced T keepers should really think long and hard before getting one.


----------



## von_z (Apr 20, 2008)

I have an H. mac and an H. lividum, but they are still pretty small.  My Chilobrachys huahini is definitely intimidating.  She's prone to sudden, lightning fast charges and only sometimes warns with a threat display.  she's the worst combination of aggressive and unpredictable.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 20, 2008)

FOX said:


> My other half when he say's  NO MORE T's!!!!!


I think the time has comes to leave him 

lol


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 23, 2008)

I would have to say my Haplopelma Huwenum female is a feisty girl aswell as my female apophysis who is big and allways angry  But i dont fear any of my pets, i just give them proper respect.


----------



## penny'smom (Apr 23, 2008)

Thomas; But i dont fear any of my pets said:
			
		

> Thus is the key to successful T keeping, well said Thomas.:clap:


----------



## Taylor (Apr 23, 2008)

I "respect" my OBT the most. my blondi is a baby campared. My P. cancerides puts up a fight but still doesnt come close.
Tay


----------



## Pociemon (Apr 24, 2008)

penny'smom said:


> Thus is the key to successful T keeping, well said Thomas.:clap:


I hope so;-)

But i would never dream of buying any kind of animal if i feel afraid of it. Just being aware of the species of T i am dealing with and act accordingly the way i do. 

But i do have one kind of animals i REALLY HATE... roaches aaaargh, i really dislike them and they are only here because of my T´s need good food I have handled many of my T´s, but i NEVER touch these little ugly beasts:?


----------



## GailC (Apr 24, 2008)

Scolopendra said:


> i was just curious as to which T's of theirs people considered to be most intimidating


Which ever one tries to tag me during maintenance, usually my genic or rosie


----------



## smof (Apr 26, 2008)

They are smaller than my hand and trapped in boxes. Kind of hard to be scared of any of them.


----------



## Sammie (May 13, 2008)

I guess it's my Nhandu cromatus, she even tryes to attack the water when i moisture her enclosure


----------



## Veneficus (May 13, 2008)

I have a few--my most aggressive ones are all females, lol:  8" L. parahybana, 6" P. cancerides, and 6" P. nigricolor.  None of these girls will even let me give them water without trying to attack.   My husband and I call my L. parahybana girl, 'the face hugger,' in reference to the movie, Alien.


----------



## Scorpendra (May 13, 2008)

i can't say i'm scared of any T, but i think i'd be a little unnerved by one of them 13-inch T. blondis i'm always hearing about everywhere except here.

as for which of mine is the most intimidating, my P. cancerides.

-Rob


----------



## Aurelia (May 13, 2008)

Out of the Ts I own I think my P. irminia makes me the most nervous. I rehoused it yesterday and it attacked the chopstick I was using without so much as a threat display.  I was very gentle I swear!


----------



## SNAFU (May 14, 2008)

smof said:


> They are smaller than my hand and trapped in boxes. Kind of hard to be scared of any of them.


lol-yeah, when they are all closed up tight they might as well be tanks full of guppies. But the other day when I was trying to transfer my new 4.5" H. Longipes female (thanks to Tangledwwweb.com), and she showed me how _FAST_ she was-I think my heartrate and blood pressure were off the charts for a few seconds!   She made my H. Lividum look slow. The way she flew out of that container she was a blur and I was keeping my extremities far out of the way! 
 So-Haplopelma Longipes, when her enclosure is open anyway.


----------



## Oasis Inverts (May 15, 2008)

Well I tell ya an adult female Iridopelma hirsutum is on my list or a Cyrtophylis portoricae Do't let there small size fool you there NUTZ..


----------



## RottweilExpress (May 16, 2008)

Rob1985 said:


> If I saw a 10 foot OBT I think I would pee my pants    :wall:


Ok you do that, just....stand...perfectly.....still.......


----------



## stevecooper (Jun 26, 2008)

Out of my whole collection of T, I would say the one that I am most scared of is A. Seemani .  That thing is nuts.  If i open the lid , it would run out and try to attack you.  Last night I was chaning the substrate and I had to put her inside a deli cup and i was using a paint brush to try and get her inside the cup and bolted up the brush and out of the cage and was running all over the place.  I placed a clear plastic container on top of her and she was tyring to run up the container to where my hand was to bite it.  So for me this particular T scares me.  But I know they are all different and have different personalities, but I just happen to get the most evil one.  Steve


----------



## Avix4me (Jun 26, 2008)

My personal creepiest T's that I own have to be The haition browns and the G.irheringi-oh yea and our around 6-7'' L.parahybana she scares last nights dinner out of me!


----------



## Zoltan (Jun 26, 2008)

L. parahybana, because it's abdomen gets so big, I have scary nightmares of it exploding.


----------

